# Mits WD65831 - HDMI input doesn't always work



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

I have a Mits WD-65831. I currently use the HDMI connector for my cable and DVD player. 

When I turn on my TV and its already on the cable HDMI input, the picture doesn't show up. I need to re-select the input once again to make it work. It almost seems like it doesn't recognize that something is being sent to it, until I manually select that input.

Any ideas?


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

HDMI is still glitchy with some equipment. I run into the same problem but I found if I turn my PJ on first and then my reciever it works. So you could try that to see if that works for you also.


----------

